# They are who they are



## punditree

Russian, like Turkish, Arabic and other languages, does not use the verb "to be" in the present tense.

I was wondering how expressions like "I am who I am" "He is who he is" "they are who they are" etc are. are translated.

Do they feel natural and idiomatic or do they somehow feel translated?

Does falling back on conjugated forms like ем/суть/etc. work?  (I hear they're completely archaic, but maybe there are exceptions for them.)

Thank you all.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

He is who he is = он тот, кто он есть = он является тем, кто он есть
They are who they are = они те, кто они есть = они являются теми, кто они есть

Also used in regular sentences: He's a fool = он дурак = он есть дурак.

"Есть" is either an infinitive of verb "to eat", or is a special word used instead of "to be", its meaning is "is" or "are". Its rarely used in normal sentences (it's possible, nothing wrong, but very few actually use it, most use another verb "являться" (also may mean "to be") or don't use verbs at all), but in sentences like yours ("X is/are what/who X is/are) it's the only option, don't know any alternative ways.

"Суть" is addable before such "есть" ("он суть есть тот, кто он есть"), but unaddable after ("он есть суть тот, кто он есть" doesn't work) Or you can use it per self ("он суть тот, кто он есть"). These 2 special words are indeclineable


----------



## Rosett

"Я тот, кто я есть".
"Он тот, кто он есть".

It sounds a bit archaic, but we actually say that.

Archaic forms of the above ("аз есмь...," etc)  remain in Church Slavonic, which is fairly intelligible but no longer around. Some fixed expressions remind us of that: "Аз же есмь червь, а не человек."


----------



## Vadim K

I am who I am -> "Я - это я", "Я такой, какой я есть"
He is who he is -> "Он такой, какой он есть"
They are who they are -> "Они такие, какие они есть".


----------



## Vovan

Also, one should remember that "есть" is used on an everyday basis with pronouns that are personal or relate to them (to mean "be located"), and in constructions like "there is..":
_Спроси их, где они есть/находятся. (Ask them where they are now.)
Кто здесь есть/имеется/находится? (Who do we have here? Who is here?)
У меня есть/имеется предложение! (I've got a suggestion!)
Есть/имеется/существует необходимость в том, чтобы... (There is a necessity that...)
_​So, we see that "есть" often conveys the idea of being somewhere, the idea of having something, or the idea of existence. In case of ambiguity, the actual meaning should be deduced from context.

I like Vadim's translations of the OP's phrases, but will add that one needn't repeat the pronoun:
_Я такой, какой есть.
Она такая, какая есть.
etc._​
In some other constructions, we tend to omit "есть", though:
_Он такой (же), как я. (He is just like me.)_​


----------



## Vovan

HotIcyDonut said:


> "Суть" is addable before such "есть" ("он суть есть тот, кто он есть"), but unaddable after ("он есть суть тот, кто он есть" doesn't work) Or you can use it per self ("он суть тот, кто он есть"). These 2 special words are indeclineable


I'm afraid I can't agree.
"Суть" is bookish and written/said to mean "be" in the plural (usually, in the third person, but there may be exceptions today):
_Они суть те задачи, которые ещё предстоит выполнить. (These are the tasks that are yet to be carried out.)
_​This form is only used in equational sentences and can't mean "находятся", "имеются" or "существуют".
_  Суть люди, не умеющие даже читать.
 Есть люди, не умеющие даже читать.
(There are people who can't even read.)
Где они суть?
Где они есть?
(Where are they?)_​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Also, one should remember that "есть" is used on an everyday basis with pronouns that are personal or relate to them (to mean "be located"), and in constructions like "there is..":
> _Спроси их, где они есть/находятся. (Ask them where they are now.)
> Кто здесь есть/имеется/находится? (Who do we have here? Who is here?)
> У меня есть/имеется предложение! (I've got a suggestion!)
> Есть/имеется необходимость в том, чтобы... (There is a necessity that...)
> _​So, we see that "есть" often conveys the idea of being somewhere or the idea of having something. Sometimes, the phrase can mean both, and the actual meaning should be deduced from the context.
> 
> I like Vadim's translations of the OP's phrases, but will add that one needn't repeat the pronoun:
> _Я такой, какой есть.
> Она такая, какая есть.
> etc._​
> In some other constructions, we tend to omit "есть", though:
> _Он такой (же), как я. (He is just like me.)_​


I think you're deviating into adjectival phrases while the OP examples are purely predicative.


----------



## Vovan

*Rosett,* the original post mentions the "archaic forms" of *быть*, and that's the reason I had to write that one of the forms is heard on an everyday basis.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> *Rosett,* the original post mentions the "archaic forms" of *быть*, and that's the reason I had to write that one of the forms is heard on an everyday basis.


The point is "такой/какой", not "быть".


----------



## HotIcyDonut

Vovan said:


> I'm afraid I can't agree.
> "Суть" is bookish and written/said to mean "be" in the plural (usually, in the third person, but there may be exceptions today):
> _Они суть те задачи, которые ещё предстоит выполнить. (These are the tasks that are yet to be carried out.)
> _​This form is only used in equational sentences and can't mean "находятся" or "имеются".
> _  Суть люди, не умеющие даже читать.
> Есть люди, не умеющие даже читать.
> (There are people who can't even read.)_​



Maybe i didn't get it right, but on a side note "суть" is used in singular. E.g. a few uses i have googled: "Это — суть то же самое покаяние, которое присутствует и в основных религиях" or "Что делает человеческий мозг таким уникальным, таким человеческим, если он суть тот же компьютер"


----------



## Rosett

HotIcyDonut said:


> Maybe i didn't get it right, but on a side note "суть" is used in singular. E.g. a few uses i have googled: "Это — суть то же самое покаяние, которое присутствует и в основных религиях" or "Что делает человеческий мозг таким уникальным, таким человеческим, если он суть тот же компьютер"


In the examples above, "суть" is simply misused as a noun.
"... если он, по сути, тот же компьютер".
"Это - по сути, то же самое покаяние...".

However, in mathematics and other sciences, "суть" may still preserve its proper function of the verb in the 3rd person plural:
"Все силы души суть стороны её единой жизни. Они неотделимы друг от друга и непрестанно взаимодействуют."
"...в таком виде они суть стороны самого сознания. Сама суть дела имеется налицо ..."
Please pay attention to the last example featuring "суть" both as verb and as noun.


----------



## stam-adam

Vadim K said:


> I am who I am -> "Я - это я", "Я такой, какой я есть"
> He is who he is -> "Он такой, какой он есть"
> They are who they are -> "Они такие, какие они есть".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Не называйте аниматора тетей, мальчиком или девочкой. Если вы не знаете имя клоуна, называйте его просто клоуном. Красная шапочка, волшебник не могут быть тетей или дядей, они те, кто есть. (funnyday.ru) ... _They are who they are._
> Ночь - это не время суток, а состояние души. Ночью мы те, кто есть на самом деле. Любите искренне, и будете любимы...(viki-pers.livejournal.com) ... _it's at night that we are who we really are ..._
> *Не видите себя в Василевском? У вас обоих родители были вратарями, например. Есть какое-то сходство.*
> - Ни в коем случае. Он тот, кто есть. У Василевского свои очень хорошие достоинства. Вообще у нас много разного, начиная с габаритов, а значит, и вратарского стиля. (sovsport.ru) _... He is who he is ..._
> Я тот, кто есть, — каким бы ни был я. Я волен быть таким, как есть, и тем лишь я и буду. " (socratify.net) _I am who I am, no matter who I am..._(other translations possible)


This is interesting: there appear to be (at least) three ways of saying "I am who I am":
(1) Я - это я - I am who I am (= I am me - Ivan Ivanovich, I am not you - Vladimir Vladimirovich)
(2) Я такой, какой я есть - I am who I am (= I am the sort of person that I am, e.g. optimistic, hard-working, etc)
(3) Я тот, кто (я) есть - I am who I am (= I am as I am, I can't be anything or anyone else)

Questions:
Are the different nuances I have suggested in mauve valid for these three grammatically different expressions?
Is it possible to write (a) Я тот, кто есть, — *каким* бы ни был я as (b) Я тот, кто есть, — *кем* бы ни был я (or *кем* бы я ни был)? If so, does the *каким*-->*кем *alteration change the nuance?
Thanks in advance, I haven't found this explained in any grammar book, and I hope I haven't opened a(nother ) can of worms here! Отвечать можно по-русски.


----------



## Q-cumber

I have no objections.



> Is it possible to write (a) Я тот, кто есть, — *каким* бы ни был я as (b) Я тот, кто есть, — *кем* бы ни был я (or *кем* бы я ни был)? If so, does the *каким*-->*кем *alteration change the nuance?


Possible, but stylistically inferior. "Я такой, какой я есть (таким уж уродился)" would fit better here.

Я тот, кто is rather 'I'm the one who...'

Я тот, кто прячется у тебя под столом.  I'm the one hiding under your table.


----------



## Vovan

A. Я такой, какой я есть. (Here I am - the way I am. I am what I am.)

Я не притворяюсь, являюсь самим собой (myself, my true personality).
Меня не изменить (по крайней мере - прямо сейчас, за пять минут). Принимайте таким (a kind of person, or a grade/rank of any kind), какой есть.
B. Я тот, кто я есть. (I am who I am. Who else can I be?)

Я не выдаю себя за какого-то другого человека (official identity). Я всё тот же человек, которого ты знаешь (not being obsessed by a spirit; in horror films).
В какой роли заявляюсь (your Dad, your boss, etc.), в такой и заявляюсь. К какой национальности  принадлежу, к такой и принадлежу.
The difference is much like the difference between adjectives and nouns (A and B respectively).
"Каким бы я ни был" refers to A; "кем бы я ни был", to B.
(There may occur some overlapping, of course. Plus, as is well known, English and Russian don't always match in things like француз n. - French adj.)

Examples:
_Любимая, с тобой я такой, какой я есть: мне не нужно притворяться, не нужно играть какую-то роль.
Да, я такой, какой я есть - слабак и раздолбай. Но я искренне хочу помочь вам. Возьмите меня к себе в команду!
Я тот, кто я есть: агент 007. Вы не имеете права надевать на меня смирительную рубашку!
Я тот, кто я есть: твой отец. И даже если ты будешь отталкивать меня, я все равно всегда поддержу тебя в трудную минуту.
Я тот, кто я есть: украинец, пусть и живущий на территории России.
Алкоголичка, говоришь? Я люблю тебя, какой бы ты ни была, дорогая.
Гей? Кем бы ты ни был, ты - мой сын, а я - твой отец.
_​An example of mixing the two:
_Ты тот, кто есть - преступник. Каким бы "хорошим человеком" ты ни был в глазах своих друзей._​


----------



## Vadim K

Enquiring Mind said:


> Is it possible to write (a) Я тот, кто есть, — *каким* бы ни был я as (b) Я тот, кто есть, — *кем* бы ни был я (or *кем* бы я ни был)? If so, does the *каким*-->*кем *alteration change the nuance?
> 
> Отвечать можно по-русски.



При первом, мгновенном впечатлении кажется, что разницы нет. Но если начать анализировать, то, скорее всего, разница есть. И она заключается в том, что второе выражение можно трактовать двояко.

В первом случае "_кем бы я ни был_" является по смыслу синонимом "_каким бы я ни был_".
Например, "_Я тот, кто есть, каким бы я ни был - храбрым, трусливым, правдивым или лжецом_". = "_Я тот, кто я есть, кем бы я ни был - храбрецом, трусом, правдивым человеком или лжецом_". В данном контексте обе фразы выражают одну и ту же мысль.

Во втором случае "_кем бы я ни был_" обозначает любую социальную роль, которую человек может получить в жизни.
"_Я тот, кто я есть, кем бы я ни был - президентом, рабочим, мужем или сыном_". В данном случае человек хочет сказать, что не изменит свой характер в зависимости от изменения жизненных обстоятельств. И в данном контексте "_кем бы я ни был_" по смыслу не может быть заменено на "_каким бы я ни был_".


----------

